# Shoemakersville PA Rat Hoarding



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's a link to the Facebook page... https://www.facebook.com/ShoemakerRescue
The pictures are very graphic (brought me to tears) and there's over 150 rats in this situation. They need donations and homes -
"Anyone in SE Penna., NJ, MD, VA or IN (the routes along which our rat transporters are traveling to) seeking to adopt, please send your application in ASAP to: [email protected] REMEMBER: The deadline for getting your app in is Friday morning (before 12 noon ET), March 28th!" 

Sorry for the quick and not very informative post, my laptop is dying and I was about to be off to bed when I came across this and figured I'd share it with the forum in hopes someone here might be able to make a donation or give a home to one of these poor babies. Might belong in Adoption Center, forgive me if so.

Here's a donation link and some more info -
http://www.petcaring.com/animal-rescue/shoemakersville-hoarding-rescue-effort/37790


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh man that is just awful! I'll share their page, see if anyone of my friends have a heart.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Just heard about this, talked to someone who adopted 2 rats from them. 

"Yup. I met with the girl who first went into the place. They have some surgeries planned for some of them. ( a tail amputation on Friday for one beautiful siamese) this is where I got my newest boy. (And the man picked himself out a rat also because it was to lazy and cute he says. Only one he had ever paid attention too) 

They are in need of donations to help with medical bills. Many of them are sick and have infected bite wounds and everything. They are estimating over 300 rats once all the pregnant females have there pups. 

They got 40 out 3 weeks ago. Over 100 more last weekend. And they are going back for the last of them at the end of the month. A good bit of the healthier ones have already found homes and there are some that are pending homes after wounds and infections heal and clear. 

This has been a ongoing thing. They removed rats from this lady last year. Turns out she hid several. Now they have to go threw everything to find any she may have.

Most of the nicer looking siamese that I saw had to many medical problems to be adoped. There where a few younger ones that where adorable but had other markings mixed in. When I went to pick I had the choice of 7 of them. And only 5 where siamese. I took the one that as soon as it got into the crook of my arm snuggled in and didn't move. The others all tried leaping out of my arms or I couldn't even pick up. 
Even tho they are in such bad shape with the wounds and all. Majority of them had a good weight to them"


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

This has been shared (and any info you provided in-thread that I thought would help) on the Rat Fan Club page, which is bery active.


----------

